# How high should my Water Column be?



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some images of a pair of brass Poage Water Columns from: Three Feet Classic Models Inc. (TFCM) as supplied with the bottom of the spout sitting at about 9 inches (raised).
They are apparently 1:20.3 scale but could suite other scales. 
It is only a matter of cutting the brass post shorter to suit, which freely sits in the bottom base so it can rotate.
They seem too high for my 1:20.3 engines but I was wondering exactly how high should they be?
Should they just clear the engine cab roof/stack? 

They can be raised and lowered and have a counterweight attached to lines via pulleys (can be fiddly though not just a matter of pulling down).
The pull chains are non functional. 
The Type A I received also had it's attachment point on the spout for the line way off center which makes it sit crooked. 
They are very detailed but fairly delicate. Overall, I am happy with them.









Andrew 

Poage Type A 









Poage Type B 









Poage Type A 
















Poage Type B 

















Poage Type B (I have lowered the one over the 1:29 NYC engine in a photo edit program) Oversize for 1:29 but Type B would be better as the spout is not quite as big.
The spout on this one was assembled crooked.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

In the real 12"=1' world, you really want the end of the water spout to be able to fit "into" the water hatch of the tender. The Fireman would want to be able to put his foot on the end of the spout to keep it from coming up and causing water to miss the tender tank. 

Might have been pleasant to get splashed with water in the very hot summer, but the water would leave the tender deck slippery (even in the summer, but worse in the winter) and the danger of falling off the tender while trying to push and pull that spout around would counter any pleasantries of getting splashed. 

Any other time of the year, just getting wet is just getting wet and no fun at all, in addition to the dangers involved and the loss of water that needs to go in the tender and not on the ground. Not only would the company be concerned with the waste of water but the Train would be delayed because it would take longer to fill the tender and nobody on the train wanted any sort of delay.

Also, the spout was to be positioned away from directly over the track when not in use. Not only the danger of it hitting and damaging the upper portions of the engine and other cars, but the blast from a steamers stack could damage the spout or even blow it off the standpipe/tower-tank (it was not rigidly attached!)


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Semper, 

OK, I knew they were rotated out of the way when not in use but was not sure exactly how high they sit. It does seem to be on the high side as you can see Type A it near it's lowest point does not even get near the tank opening. Perhaps it needs to be lowered by 1-1/2" ~ 2". Probably end up being just above the roof. 
Thanks for the info. 

Andrew


----------

